# Razor knife addiction



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

....


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I knew that was coming. :whistling:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

all i said was ....


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Tinstaafl said:


> Those cute little foldables are... cute. I like something that fills my hand and lets me really crank down on it without hurting the knife or my hand.


Yup. The one I carry just takes the place of a pocket knife, more or less. Though I have a drawer full of pocket knives, it was becoming a PITA to keep them razor sharp all the time.
When I have some dedicated cutting to do, I reach for a beefier one that, like you said, doesn't hurt the hand or the knife.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> Those cute little foldables are... cute. I like something that fills my hand and lets me really crank down on it without hurting the knife or my hand.


I also carry the Lenox Gold (I think I have 4 of them now):thumbsup:

The last one I bought seems to have a problem retracting the blade completely - leaves about a teenth exposed  If you play with it enough it will retract completely but most times not. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

....


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> The last one I bought seems to have a problem retracting the blade completely - leaves about a teenth exposed


I've had that happen a few times, and it was always because of crud buildup inside. If it's not that, there's probably just a bit of a burr somewhere that needs to be knocked off.


Tom is showing unusual restraint.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

retractable knives are for pvssys


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

Tom Struble said:


> retractable knives are for pvssys


That's me :thumbup::laughing:

Not only do I like the handle - the blades are the best I've ever used :thumbsup:


----------



## OKMrazor (Aug 8, 2009)

I've got a couple of the Lenox fixed-blades. Am a big fan of the fixed blades, but you've gotta pay a bit more attention.

Picked up the Milwaukee switch blade last year when I flew over to the island to do a small cedar shingle job for a friend and realized I'd left without my knife. Loved it for the first hour, cursed it for the next, then it broke after the 3rd.

I'm never keen on buying a duplicate tool when I'm not prepared... My fault. But it's a truly bitter pill when you've got to duplicate your duplicate tool cause your replacement sucked.


----------



## Rockmonster (Nov 15, 2007)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> The last one I bought seems to have a problem retracting the blade completely - leaves about a teenth exposed  If you play with it enough it will retract completely but most times not. Anyone else have this problem?


Yup. But since I keep it on my right thigh in the Carhartts, I've learned to double check before I put it back in.........don't need to go get thirty eight stitches.........


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

I carry mine in my back pocket – I could really get cut bad


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Just puked a little...........


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> I carry mine in my back pocket – I could really get cut bad


I will forever read your future posts with that image in mind....





:no::laughing:


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

Tom Struble said:


> retractable knives are for pvssys


So who are fixed knives for? :whistling

You that unsure of yourself you gotta have your blade standing at attention all the time? :blink:

I use the Lenox retractable. Like other things, I pull it out when I need it, then put it away when not in use. Wouldn't want an innocent bystander to get hurt because I forgot to put it away. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> That's me :thumbup::laughing:
> 
> Not only do I like the handle - the blades are the best I've ever used :thumbsup:


you were right,:blink:

i'm sure you love the handle:cowboy:


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

shanekw1 said:


> Just puked a little...........


Same here. That photo was more disturbing than the ones from the saw accident thread last week.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

shanekw1 said:


> Just puked a little...........


I'm gonna hit you with my purse, if you keep it up :laughing:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

GRB said:


> So who are fixed knives for? :whistling
> 
> You that unsure of yourself you gotta have your blade standing at attention all the time? :blink:
> 
> I use the Lenox retractable. Like other things, I pull it out when I need it, then put it away when not in use. Wouldn't want an innocent bystander to get hurt because I forgot to put it away. :thumbsup:


take it easy..take it easy.....wow...we are still talking about knives right?:innocent:

it's just if you have never enjoyed the exquisite sting of a brand new blade sliding under a finger nail your a hack


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

Robie said:


> I will forever read your future posts with that image in mind....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you suggesting new avatar? :laughing:


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

I know someone has bought anew utility knife recently.. cmon show it off!


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I only buy one when I loose one. I only need one.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

JWilliams said:


> I know someone has bought anew utility knife recently.. cmon show it off!


Oh OK,,,just for you I have a few here:whistling


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Leo G said:


> I only buy one when I loose one. I only need one.


Yeah but I loose one about once a month then keep finding them...I think I have a dozen at least.


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> Yeah but I loose one about once a month then keep finding them...I think I have a dozen at least.


Then technically you're not loosing them you're just misplacing them. :laughing:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

r4r&r said:


> Then technically you're not loosing them you're just misplacing them. :laughing:


Then technically I never loose anything...just misplace things for various periods of time...most of which are longer than my lifespan. :laughing:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I've "misplaced" a few things years ago. Hope they show up soon so I don't have to call them lost :w00t:


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

well sorrry mr leo g


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

JWilliams said:


> I know someone has bought anew utility knife recently.. cmon show it off!


After leaving my old faithful at a homeowners house I was desperate and stopped at a siding supply place on the way to another job I bought this knife , at first it looked cheap but it's actually a very light and strong as any other knife I used ! I'm hoping to go by that place again and pick up a few more !


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

Five Star thats the type of knife i use when i'm roofing. I like it alot I own acouple myself.


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

Five Star said:


> After leaving my old faithful at a homeowners house I was desperate and stopped at a siding supply place on the way to another job I bought this knife , at first it looked cheap but it's actually a very light and strong as any other knife I used ! I'm hoping to go by that place again and pick up a few more !


Looks just like the Klein.


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

yeah it sure does. i have quite afew different black rhino tools. good stuff imo


----------



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

Five Star said:


> After leaving my old faithful at a homeowners house I was desperate and stopped at a siding supply place on the way to another job I bought this knife , at first it looked cheap but it's actually a very light and strong as any other knife I used ! I'm hoping to go by that place again and pick up a few more !
> 
> View attachment 72755
> 
> ...


Looks like it came from Arzee supply... I just looked at the Black Rhino stuff the other day.


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

They used to sell them at the bradco supply until they were bought out by abc supply and now they stopped carrying them!  now i have to order them off the web.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

JWilliams said:


> They used to sell them at the bradco supply until they were bought out by abc supply and now they stopped carrying them!  now i have to order them off the web.


Dang we have an ABC supply out here:blink: They must be the big boys:clap:


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

Yes sirr. I'm luck the abc supply here has some really good looking women working there. I always volunteer to drive there when we need something.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

JWilliams said:


> Yes sirr. I'm luck the abc supply here has some really good looking women working there. I always volunteer to drive there when we need something.. :thumbsup:


Dam man I wasn't going to go there but now you have:whistling I love to stop in there just because Malia is the hottest honey on 2 legs They do know the secret to a working mans heart:thumbsup:


----------



## asbestos (Mar 22, 2006)

This is awsome the FMX utility knife is good also 
http://billstoolstore.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/s/t/stanleyfatmaxsnapoff5-10-820.jpg


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

asbestos said:


> This is awsome the FMX utility knife is good also
> http://billstoolstore.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/s/t/stanleyfatmaxsnapoff5-10-820.jpg


----------



## EmmCeeDee (May 23, 2010)

I've had the Milwaukee flip blade for about 6 months and I carry it everywhere. Very nice knife, smooth action and it's great when you need to use it one-handed. 

I would not use it for cutting linoleum or shingles though. Got my 5 year old Stanley for that. Keep it supplied with fresh blades and it's good to go.


----------



## TheGrizz (Sep 16, 2011)

The Milwaukee is what I have, 2 in fact, and if I lose one, I'll go buy another, may get the new one with blade storage in the handle. I've got several others floating around (Kobalt, DeWalt, Bostitch), but none of them ever gets used unless I screw up and leave both Milwaukees at the house. As far as non folding razor knives, Olfa, hands down, can't be beat. Their 9mm snap blade will blow through R-30 like a hot knife through butter.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

TheGrizz said:


> The Milwaukee is what I have, 2 in fact, and if I lose one, I'll go buy another, may get the new one with blade storage in the handle. I've got several others floating around (Kobalt, DeWalt, Bostitch), but none of them ever gets used unless I screw up and leave both Milwaukees at the house.


I have 3 of the Milwaukee knives as well, 1 with the extra blade storage I don't usually need it though since I keep a blade dispenser at my house, truck, and work trailer. 

I picked this up the other day for carry on weekends and such. The thing I don't like is that the black button is only for opening it, to fold it in you need to use the thumb push below the blade, it's also real tight and difficult to fling open hopefully it'll loosen up with use.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

This is my choice for weekends or times I'm not working. It's "automatic" which I guess is another word for switchblade.

http://www.kershaw-knives.net/Kershaw-Ken-Onion-Mini-Cyclone-KS1635.htm


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Robie said:


> This is my choice for weekends or times I'm not working. It's "automatic" which I guess is another word for switchblade.
> 
> http://www.kershaw-knives.net/Kershaw-Ken-Onion-Mini-Cyclone-KS1635.htm


The knife I carry us just to cut things. I have another object I can carry for... undesirable situations... and it's far more effective than a knife.


----------



## maxwage (Nov 25, 2012)

Not pictured Milwaukee Fastback, CH Hansen Fast Load and Greenlee 0652-11, handfuls of Stanley 10-099, another Lenox Gold and probably others.

I feel your pain Supersol! :laughing:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Bearded Wonder said:


> Never saw a folding utility knife that was worth a flip.
> 
> Except of course, the one by Milwaukee....


The Lenox is great. Could use blade storage. And my brother has the DeWalt and likes it.


----------



## TheGrizz (Sep 16, 2011)

The thing I don't like about the DeWalt is that you have to open and close it twice every time you want to use it. It IS nice and compact, but that's about the only thing I like about it.


----------



## maxwage (Nov 25, 2012)

My current favorite is the Lenox Gold 20353-SSRK1. Durable and I love the blade change and storage.

I used the Dewalt folding for a while. I'd just keep it unfolded when working and it was like a regular utility knife.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

TNTSERVICES said:


> The Lenox is great. Could use blade storage. And my brother has the DeWalt and likes it.


My buddy has the dewalt and it's a pain. It's a flip open retractable, after it's open, you still have to slide it out.

The milwaukee is by far the fastest operating folder. Easy one hand operation too.


----------



## RichVT (Feb 28, 2009)

This is my favorite but I don't know why. The blade jams frequently when used for hard cutting, The slide gets gummed up with debris and changing the blades has to be done just so. But I still like it and keep buying more.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

I was big on the Lenox Gold for a while (I think I have 4 of them). But I fell off the bandwagon a while ago and stopped using them. Seems that there is a problem with the mechanism and when it retracts, it doesn’t always retract completely. It leaves maybe a 16” exposed. If you open and close it several times you can get it to retract completely – but who has time for that.

I’m using a Fatmax model now with the Lenox Gold blade. I still think the Lenox Gold blade outlasts anything I’ve ever used :thumbsup:


----------



## tyb525 (Feb 26, 2013)

Stanely 199 is all I use. Retractable blade knives have too much slop in them for me, and are always getting jammed up.


----------



## mike d. (Dec 2, 2009)

I decided to buy the Lenox retractable today. I have big hands and it fits just right.


----------



## mike d. (Dec 2, 2009)

mike d. said:


> I decided to buy the Lenox retractable today. I have big hands and it fits just right.


 At$12.00 and 10% off, what a deal!:thumbsup:


----------



## caldoconsal (Jan 9, 2014)

this one i have i love it :clap:

would be pissed if i lost it:sad:

i carry another a husky that fold to carry my blades or to let someone barrow it ..... my hammer and Knife are mine no u cant barrow mine :whistling

ever leave it in your back pocket and take it out at the bank?
swipe your card and pin and wonder why the banker is looking at you wierd  
i figured it out when i was in my truck and LOL :no:


----------



## TheGrizz (Sep 16, 2011)

caldoconsal said:


> this one i have i love it :clap: would be pissed if i lost it:sad: i carry another a husky that fold to carry my blades or to let someone barrow it ..... my hammer and Knife are mine no u cant barrow mine :whistling ever leave it in your back pocket and take it out at the bank? swipe your card and pin and wonder why the banker is looking at you wierd  i figured it out when i was in my truck and LOL :no:


 I still have that thing kicking around somewhere. Used to carry it all the time, but was just too damn bulky. Stays in my bags now, which I rarely wear doing remodeling.


----------



## hillbilly512 (Jul 27, 2012)

I recentlyfound an old 199 on the jobsite nobody claimed it but out of all my new and fancy knives the 199 is always in a pocket or my bags. I think i found a new favorite


----------



## tyb525 (Feb 26, 2013)

hillbilly512 said:


> I recentlyfound an old 199 on the jobsite nobody claimed it but out of all my new and fancy knives the 199 is always in a pocket or my bags. I think i found a new favorite


Something about the simplicity of it


----------



## hillbilly512 (Jul 27, 2012)

It is the simplicity and durability of a well built quality knife. Ill be genuinely upset if i ever break or lose it


----------



## Katatonic (Jun 16, 2013)

I picked this up the other day for carry on weekends and such. The thing I don't like is that the black button is only for opening it, to fold it in you need to use the thumb push below the blade, it's also real tight and difficult to fling open hopefully it'll loosen up with use.

[/QUOTE]

That's what she said


----------



## mike d. (Dec 2, 2009)

Got a pic?


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Tried too many to list or remember over the years...... killed 'em all.:sad:

All I expect now is a couple of good months out of them.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

For any of you who like the Stanley 10-499, Ace has them for $5 this month. Good knife (as long as you're familiar with how to do the quick blade change).


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

MarkJames said:


> For any of you who like the Stanley 10-499, Ace has them for $5 this month. Good knife (as long as you're familiar with how to do the quick blade change).


seriously the best. I had one for over 3 years(was given to me used in the first place) before it broke. I have a Dewalt now only cause it was $12 with 75 blades and it's alright, but I really miss that stanley and always consider buying another.


----------



## shakey0818 (Oct 28, 2012)

MarkJames said:


> For any of you who like the Stanley 10-499, Ace has them for $5 this month. Good knife (as long as you're familiar with how to do the quick blade change).


Thats good if you have an ACE near you but Home Depots are everywhere and there reg price is $5.97.I have an ACE near me.If i didn't i would gladly pay the extra $1 for not having to travel considering i'm always driving by a HD.
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Stanley-Quick-Change-Retractable-Knife-10-499/100017464?N=5yc1vZc21p


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Don't know it was posted, but the new Yellow Fat Max is better the the old Yellow Fat Max, it no longer loses its blade.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

shakey0818 said:


> Thats good if you have an ACE near you but Home Depots are everywhere and there reg price is $5.97.I have an ACE near me.If i didn't i would gladly pay the extra $1 for not having to travel considering i'm always driving by a HD.
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Stanley-Quick-Change-Retractable-Knife-10-499/100017464?N=5yc1vZc21p


Yup, I learned that after I posted. I'd pay the extra dollar, too.


----------



## sy85 (Aug 14, 2011)

Robie said:


> This is my choice for weekends or times I'm not working. It's "automatic" which I guess is another word for switchblade. http://www.kershaw-knives.net/Kershaw-Ken-Onion-Mini-Cyclone-KS1635.htm


most Kershaws, of which I have many are considered speed-safe or assisted open. They don't have a spring loaded button to flip it open. They still require some amount of force to open and require opening the blade at least like a 3rd of the way before the assist mech can kick in- or so I've read. I don't know about the last statement based on mine but for now they are legal and switchblades aren't. I did read they might be trying to outlaw those. Which sucks again for us good guys. Just outlaw all the good stuff so the bad guys won't buy it- because that works!!! -.-

Aside, I love my Husky Turboslide razer knives (until I loan it out and people bang the $*** out of em or gunk em up), and a Lutz 357. That thing is amazing on first use.


----------

